# [SOLVED] AVG Anti virus UPDATE PROBLEM



## bgssamson

Is there anyone out there having same issue with there AVG. I keep getting a UPDATE FAILED (Connection with the update server has failed). You think its there website?


----------



## grumpygit

*Re: AVG Anti virus UPDATE PROBLEM*

Have you checked your firewall to see if it is blocking the update connection?


----------



## jimmy

*Re: AVG Anti virus UPDATE PROBLEM*

it should definately be the firewall. go to control panel, security center, click on windows firewall at the bottom and then click the middle tab which displays exception. then look for avgamsvr.exe and put a check mark next to it.
if that doesn't work click on add program and then locate the program files and then avg and that will work. you can alternatively download avg 8.0 and uninstall the current isntal.


----------



## GearMaven

*Re: AVG Anti virus UPDATE PROBLEM*

I also was having trouble for two weeks in mid-April where it kept saying "Update Failed." On that Win98SE machine I _did not_ have a firewall. It only corrected itself when I launched the AVG Control Center, selected Update Manager and clicked "Properties." I changed it to "Update immediately" and "Restart immediately" and strangely enough, it has started working fine again. Afraid to switch back to "Update upon next computer restart" cuz it somehow was connected. That's the limit of my knowing what was problematic for my machine.


----------



## bgssamson

*Re: AVG Anti virus UPDATE PROBLEM*

Thanks for the advise guys I finally got it working. Like you guys said its the firewall and firefox even thou i had it check it like Faradd said it still slows my computer to a point that i could not open a single program or internet. It took me "4 hours" just to totally delete firefox and my firewall then my AVG started working then boom restart then my computer is super fast again. My son was very glad as he finish his project last night.

Again my sincere THANKS to all of you guys!!


-Brian


----------

